# My winter film reel



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Nice mate, some great footage and nicely editted


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Taskmaster said:


> Nice mate, some great footage and nicely editted


thanks man! means a lot


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice edit, loved it... Keep it up


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

boarderinblack said:


> Nice edit, loved it... Keep it up


thanks man will do


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice edit and good riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

great edit mate, some dope riding in there as well, good job


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

jpchase said:


> Nice edit and good riding! :thumbsup:


thanks!



OzSnow said:


> great edit mate, some dope riding in there as well, good job


thanks man!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

When you get old, make sure to focus on warming up your hips and T-spine before you ride, so you can continue to kill it on boxes like that....nice work.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> When you get old, make sure to focus on warming up your hips and T-spine before you ride, so you can continue to kill it on boxes like that....nice work.


Absolutely...stretching every morning is key


Thanks!


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice - keep it up!


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice video buddy! I knew the beat sounded familiar, and then it hit me! It's taken from The Naked and Famous : Young blood! Love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

lernr said:


> Nice - keep it up!


thanks!



kung-POW said:


> Nice video buddy! I knew the beat sounded familiar, and then it hit me! It's taken from The Naked and Famous : Young blood! Love it!:thumbsup:


its actually from Miike Snow - Song For No One 
I was actually thinking of using a remix of Naked and Famous but they are a little overused in snowboard edits haha


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Smooth riding and good editing make it pretty sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Smooth riding and good editing make it pretty sweet :thumbsup:


thanks dude


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

nice year end edit :thumbsup:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:いいぞ　nice work


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> nice year end edit :thumbsup:


thank you 



dreampow said:


> :thumbsup:いいぞ　nice work


thanks dude



BUMP. any critique?


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

quick bump. critique me


----------



## TommyD (May 17, 2012)

What camera did you use, and how did you get it so steady whilst following?
Nice edit though, i'm not so much of a fan of the music however. Also, try not to chunk rails, and then show a chunk of airs,than back to rails. But i'm not professional, just a dslr user, so don't quote me i may be wrong


----------

